# NYC Area Meet: Part Deux



## Opie (Dec 28, 2006)

Lets toss some ideas around for a meet up. We can do NYC, or even the shore as some mentioned in the other thread. Another idea I had was Six Flags...so lets hear it! :banana


----------



## venusfruit (May 9, 2008)

I think a meet up is a great idea. I live in Philly, so I'm not sure if I can get to NYC.


----------



## eyesonmywall (Aug 24, 2007)

I'd def be interested in doing a meet up this time around. I live in Jersey so I'd be more willing to do something there, but NYC is doable now. I'm not too sure about Six Flags, I haven't been there since high school, but the shore could be an idea. So, count me in if something happens! :yes


----------



## WhatsThePoint (Feb 6, 2008)

didn't see this thread! coast or six flags are both good ideas. id rather go to six flags but im up for whatever.


----------



## Opie (Dec 28, 2006)

I have a season pass to 6 Flags, but haven't been there in two years. I guess if I renew I can get a free ticket(s) for a friend or someone to come along. I think the tickets are like around $60 to get in, but I could be wrong. This may be out of some people's budget. So the Jersey shore or even a beach in NY. There is a state fair coming up soon to the meadowlands, so that might be a good idea.

http://www.njfair.com/


----------



## WhatsThePoint (Feb 6, 2008)

If you buy the six flags ticket online its only $40 instead of $60. http://www.sixflags.com/greatAdventure/ ... index.aspx


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Next weekend there is a flea market in Ocean Grove, a town just north of me here by the ocean. There is also a town-wide yard sale in my town. If it's just one or two people, there might even be a barbecue or something, if you aren't freaked out by strangers (I am, but I do it anyway).


----------



## beatlegeuce (Jun 28, 2007)

oh hai i guess id go too even though no one likes me and i make things awkward. ill sub


----------



## WhatsThePoint (Feb 6, 2008)

hrmmm....soooo....lets do something
The main reason I think six flags is a good idea is because theres a lot to do there, so people wont get bored etc., i feel like going to the shore might get a bit awkward for some reason, but maybe im completely wrong i dont know! im gonna start PMing people soon unless someone else wants to get this moving~ *cough opie cough*


----------



## terrific81 (Apr 7, 2007)

i might be interested in one ill check back i can travel and i guess no budget since i work but have no reason for money


----------



## Opie (Dec 28, 2006)

WhatsThePoint said:


> hrmmm....soooo....lets do something
> The main reason I think six flags is a good idea is because theres a lot to do there, so people wont get bored etc., i feel like going to the shore might get a bit awkward for some reason, but maybe im completely wrong i dont know! im gonna start PMing people soon unless someone else wants to get this moving~ *cough opie cough*


Well I thought the NJ Fair at Giants Stadium is a good idea. Closer for some and cheaper. But if people want to go to six flags, then lets hear it.


----------



## littlesongbird (Jan 20, 2008)

*---*

---


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

http://bigartshow.com/events.html -- Asbury Park. This is the first time the public will be allowed in the Carousel building (if it falls through.. there is still a lot of work to be done before Friday) in a very long time. It should be a unique experience. This is right on the ocean. I might be playing with someone on a drone/Persian instrument of some sort, hopefully inside the Casino where there will be a lot of reverb.


----------



## WhatsThePoint (Feb 6, 2008)

alrighty then, looks like people would rather go to the shore, so lets do it then!


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I think in about two weeks or so I'm going to attempt to go in the water. I don't even have a suit yet, though. Also, I'd be going after 4 because I'm pretty sure that's when the badge checkers are gone. I don't pay to go on the beach. So, if you all want to go to the beach anywhere between Point Pleasant and Asbury Park I'll meet up. Hopefully when I do decide to go in it will be hot enough out to really want to get in the water. It's 91 degrees here on the beach! No coastal moderation at all, it seems. I just don't have a suit yet, and not even shorts, so I'm not making any attempts. In two weeks it will probably only be 2 or 3 degrees warmer at the most. It's 60 now. I do want to go swimming, though.


----------



## eyesonmywall (Aug 24, 2007)

Hello Again! Would there be swimming involved at the beach excursion?? I love the beach, but I don't love the bathing suit thing...But that being said, I'd still like to meet up. So what's going on people?? Let's do something!!


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I don't care about swimming. Point might be a place to go because of the arcades, amusements, etc. Although, I don't care about that stuff. It can be fun, though. There's more to do there than where I live.

BTW, it's 93 here now on the beach, and 102 heat index. I think I could go in the water, hehe. Too bad I have to wait to get on the beach.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I am in Mass and maybe I could make it. What about a setting more like a restaurant where it would be easier to face each other and talk? I think anyplace else would be too hard to really communicate or anything like that. Also, what about a rule that there will be no pix? I think I would skip it if there was gonna be picture taking.


----------



## Opie (Dec 28, 2006)

so how was the beach meet? I've been preoccupied with other things so I haven't paid much attention to this site recently.


----------



## WhatsThePoint (Feb 6, 2008)

what beach meet? lol


----------



## beatlegeuce (Jun 28, 2007)

yeah when we goin to the shore?! 
JRZ!!!


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

This weekend I should be around. If I'm not here I will be in Philly if anyone wants to meet.


----------



## eyesonmywall (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm around and yearning to go to the beach....

anyone else?


----------



## littlesongbird (Jan 20, 2008)

*---*

---


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

***

Nevermind. I ended up staying home.


----------



## WhatsThePoint (Feb 6, 2008)

im up for going to the shore or wherever pretty much whenever!


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Why don't you all just get on over here? I live here, so it's no trip for me. If anyone was to come I can meet as far south as Point Pleasant. I can't really get to Seaside without a car.


----------



## WhatsThePoint (Feb 6, 2008)

well i assume people would only wanna do it on the weekend? we need to set a day for it and figure out a time and place to meet up at, etc. its a pretty long drive for me, which doesnt bother me cause i love driving, but if i dont know when were meeting up at then i wont know when ill have to leave! also, are other people gonna be taking the bus there? i guess ill start PMing people that posted here they were interested. though, venusfruit and terrific81 havent logged into the boards in a while it seems. 

edit: this upcoming weekend probably isnt good for me, the following would be fine im sure, but if you guys wanted to meet up this weekend then do it... though it seems like no one wants to actually set anything up lol, so maybe ill do it. i havent pm'd anyone yet, though.


----------



## WhatsThePoint (Feb 6, 2008)

soooo do people want to do the meet this upcoming weekend?


----------



## eyesonmywall (Aug 24, 2007)

Maybe for me!!


----------



## ConfinedButterfly (Oct 22, 2005)

I'd be all for meeting up with some fellow SAers in the city. I live in Westchester county now but I could catch a train to Grand Central. If and when it's on, drop me a PM.


----------



## whoami (Aug 2, 2008)

im down.


----------



## PanicAttackJack (Jul 16, 2004)

If you are ever meeting in NYC again, count me in. I live in the city. PM me thanks


----------



## Iron Butterfly (Nov 13, 2007)

I live in NYC, and I'm down with it. :b


----------

